# Vergleich mobile CPU i3-4010U vs. E-Serie APU E1-1500



## Kreon (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Office-Notebook und auf dieses Modell mit einer E-Serie APU E1-1500 CPU gestoßen:
Klick 
 HP Compaq CQ58-d29SG

für 350 Euro.

Wie das so ist, wenn man sich etwas umschaut, habe ich auch noch diess Modell mit einer i3-4010U CPU entdeckt (und allerlei anderem schönen Schnickschnack    ).
Klick
Sony VAIO Pro SVP1321J1EBI

Eigentlich ist das 2. Notebook für meine Ansprüche (Internet, Office, Videos abspielen) überdimensioniert, oder eben nicht. Das ist hier die Frage.

Meint ihr das Arbeitstempo des i3 ist spürbar höher bei Internet und Officeanwendungen? Die anderen Produktspecs können ignoriert werden (ich bin mir im Klaren, dass die SSD ein weiterer Vorteil für das 2. Notebook ist, das kleinere Display evtl ein Nachteil, ebenso die kleinere HDD, das fehlende optische Laufwerk, usw.)

Edith sagt: Der Anblick des Carbon-Chassis mit der gebürsteten Aluminumhandballenauflage hat mich schon leicht "erregt" im Vergleich zu den üblichen Plastikbombern.


----------



## TrinityBlade (26. Dezember 2013)

Den E1-1500 würde ich persönlich nicht mal in einem Office-Notebook haben wollen. Sicher, man kann damit arbeiten, aber dem Ding geht doch recht schnell die Puste aus. Ich würde definitiv irgendwas ab Pentium aufwärts suchen.

Zudem ist meiner Meinung nach 1366*768 eine ziemlich poplige Auflösung für einen 15-Zöller, auch wenn Herbboy mir da wahrscheinlich widersprechen wird.


----------



## Kreon (26. Dezember 2013)

Danke, genau das wollte ich hören. Dann kann ich ja das Sony Ultrabook nehmen, ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen, die gleiche Leistung für 350 Euro zu bekommen.
Das Sony Vaio gibts ja in 2 Ausführungen mit dem i3 4010U  1,7GHz oder dem i5 4200U 1,6 GHz (Aufpreis 100 Euro). Lohnt sich das für einen Officerechner?

Edith: momentan bin ich bei meinem mobilen Officenotebook mit einem C2D T2400 1,83 GHz unterwegs (von 2006/2007). Der AMD E1-1500 steckt die alte C2D CPU aber doch locker in die Tasche oder? Dann wäre es ja trotzdem eine Verbesserung für mich, wenn ich es bis jetzt noch mit dem alten Gaul ausgehalten habe.


----------



## TrinityBlade (26. Dezember 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Danke, genau das wollte ich hören. Dann kann ich ja das Sony Ultrabook nehmen, ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen haben zu müssen, die gleiche Leistung für 350 Euro zu bekommen.
> Das Sony Vaio gibts ja in 2 Ausführungen mit dem i3 4010U  1,7GHz oder dem i5 4200U 1,6 GHz (Aufpreis 100 Euro). Lohnt sich das für einen Officerechner?


Der i3 sollte ausreichen. Aber schau dir vielleicht noch mal ein paar andere Notebooks in dem Segment an. Die Vaios waren immer ziemlich teuer für die gebotene Leistung, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



> Edith: momentan bin ich bei meinem mobilen Officenotebook mit einem C2D T2400 1,83 GHz unterwegs (von 2006/2007). Der AMD E1-1500 steckt die alte C2D CPU aber doch locker in die Tasche oder? Dann wäre es ja trotzdem eine Verbesserung für mich, wenn ich es bis jetzt noch mit dem alten Gaul ausgehalten habe.


Hm, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich kann den T2400 schlecht einschätzen, aber selbst die Einstiegsmodell der T7xxx-Reihe sind fast doppelt so stark wie der E1-1500. Letzterer dürfte in einigen Bereichen sogar von den CPUs aktueller Highend-Smartphones in die Tasche gesteckt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Vom PREIS her ist das Sony natürlich überdimensioniert, was den Einsatzzweck angeht, und das andere wäre echt ZU billig. Es gibt einige so eher AB 400€, aber auch unter 600€, die für alles super passen würden und auch schnell sind. Optimal wäre, wenn man in ein solches "Mittelpreisiges" dann noch selber ne SSD einbauen würde - im Sony wäre ja auch eine drin. 

 Ich hatte früher nen mobilen Core 2 Duo mit an sich recht starken 2,5GHz, jetzt einen Core i5 - DAS war schon sehr stark zu merken. Aber ich hab in mein Laptop dann noch eine SSD eingebaut, und das ist nochmal ein Sprung als wäre eine doppelt so schnelle CPU drin - zumindest was denn Alltag angeht, weil eben die ganzen Tools usw. viel schneller Laden, Ordnerinhalte quasi sofort angezeigt werden usw. - d.h. allein wegen der CPU wäre das Sony schon merkbar schneller als das andere, und wegen der SSD dann "gefühlt" nochmal schneller


und 1376x768 reichen völlig  natürlich ist mehr "feiner" und kann auch besser aussehen, aber das ist auch ne Frage des Budgets, und die Icons und Menüs wären mit bei Full.HD sogar ZU klein bei nur 15 Zoll  1600x900 wäre ne gute Auflösung für 15 Zoll, da gibt es aber nur ganz wenige Modelle. Und ich seh grad: FullHD bei nur 13,3 Zoll??? Das ist echt zu klein finde ich, da musst Du auf jeden Fall Icons usw. anpassen, einige Menüs von Programmen kann man aber nicht anpassen. Du hast zB einen menüpunkt oder ein Symbol in einem Programm, das zB 35 Pixel breit ist. Auf nem 24 Zoll Monitor entspricht das ca. 1cm Breite, Ein 13,3 Display ist nur ca haöb so breit, da ist das gleiche Icon dann nur noch 0,5cm breit ^^


----------



## Kreon (27. Dezember 2013)

So, das ist der Wahnsinn durch wie viele Modelle, Rezensionen und Horrorgeschichten man sich bei den Notebooks/Ultrabooks klicken kann. Das Sony kam bei der Qualität und dem Kunden/Reparaturservice nicht so gut weg, deswegen bin ich zu einem LENOVO umgeschwenkt:

 i5 4200U 1,6 GHz, 128 SSD, 8GB RAM, 15 Zoll 1366*768 - hört sich ganz gut an. Was meint ihr?

Im Prinzip erfüllt es nun voll meine Anforderungen: 
-ausreichend großes Display (die Auflösung genügt mir, im Moment nutze ich 1440*900 auf 17 zoll), 
-ausreichend große SSD (im Moment nutze ich eine 80 GB HDD), 
-schnellerer Prozessor als beim Sony Vaio (i5 statt i3) und 
-mehr RAM (8 statt 4). 
-Und es kostet nur 800 statt 860 Euro. 

Darf ich das so bestellen? Bitte, bitte sagt ja, es kribbelt schon so in den Fingern


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2013)

Das ist auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht - ist halt nur die Frage, ob Du den Aufpreis für das Feature "Touchscreen" wirklich zahlen willst. Ein gleiches ohne Touchscreen wäre sicher günstiger. Ach so: ist denn die Akkulaufzeit wichtig? Diese ganzen U-CPUs sind halt sehr stromsparend, aber auch was langsamer als die normalen core i. Ansonsten spricht da nix gegen.


----------



## Kreon (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe bei der Auswahl wert auf einen i5 Prozessor statt einem i3 und einer SSD gelegt.
Ein günstigeres Modell mit i5 + SDD aber ohne Touchscreen habe ich gar nicht gefunden. Touchscreen müsste aber eigentlich nicht unbedingt an Board sein.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2013)

Das hier wäre sehr ähnlich LENOVO IdeaPad S510P 59394094 [15,6", i5-4200U, 8GB, 8GB SSD+1TB HDD; WIN8] bei notebooksbilliger.de kostet nur 700€ und hat ne 1TB-HDD (hybrid, also mit nem kleinen SSD-Part) - diese Festplatte kannst Du für locker 70-80€ verkaufen, davon bekommst du ne 120GB SSD, und dann hast Du fast das gleiche Notebook wie das für 800€, aber nur 700€ bezahlt


----------



## Kreon (27. Dezember 2013)

Verdammt, du machst es mir echt nicht leicht. Dachte schon, ich hätte jetzt endlich das perfekte Notebook gefunden.
Vorteil von meiner Version: 
Touchscreen, den ich ja eigentlich nicht brauche, 
schickeres Design, mit dem umklappbaren Display
Grafikkarte mit 2048 MB Speicher statt 1024 MB
100g leichter
 Akku hält ein paar Stunden länger
Nachteil: 100 Euro mehr

Vorteil von deiner Version:
100 Euro billiger
DVD Laufwerk integriert
Nachteil: 
Bastelarbeit beim Einbauen der neuen Platte,
Evtl. Probleme bei der Win 8 Installation auf der neuen Platte, wenn nur eine Recoveryversion bei liegt


Großes Edit:
Habe noch eine bessere Version bei amazon gefunden. Entspricht meinem Vorschlag von oben, jedoch mit 256 GB SSD statt 128 MB und organgem Gehäuse statt schwarz für nur 818, also 18 Euro mehr. Ich denke hier stimmt die Preis-Leistung auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2013)

Der RAM der Grafikkarte ist bei so einem schwachen Chip nun echt total egal. Da sehen 2GB "toll" aus, sind aber nutzlos. 

 Wenn der Akku wichtig ist oder auch das mit der 256GB SSD, nimm halt das teurere. Bastelarbeit wäre das aber kaum, das geht ganz fix. Und Windows kannst Du auch mit ner (selbstgebrannten) DVD installieren, der key ist an sich immer unter dem Notebook zu finden


----------



## Kreon (30. Dezember 2013)

> Habe noch eine bessere Version bei amazon gefunden. Entspricht meinem Vorschlag von oben, jedoch mit 256 GB SSD statt 128 MB und organgem Gehäuse statt schwarz für nur 818, also 18 Euro mehr. Ich denke hier stimmt die Preis-Leistung auf jeden Fall.


 
Habe das Notebook nun vor mir liegen. Interessanterweise befindet sich natürlich keine Win8 DVD dabei (hat ja auch kein Laufwerk), jedoch ist auch nirgends ein Key zu finden, weder unterm Notebook noch in der Dokumentation).

Wie kann ich denn dann Win 8 neuinstallieren, wenn ich auf eine normale HDD rückrüsten möchte?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab bisher noch nie gehört, dass bei einem Notebook mit Windows KEIN Code dabei ist. CD/DVD fehlt sehr oft, das wäre sogar ungewöhnlich, wenn eine dabei wäre. Aber der Key? Hast Du überall genau geschaut? Vlt. auch bei der Dokumentation oder so? Da würd ich ansonsten mal anrufen.

 Wobei eine Rückrüstung auf eine HDD sich sicher so anfühlen würde, als hättest Du nur noch nen Singlecore


----------



## Kreon (30. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich bin mir sicher. Habe wirklich alles 2 Mal durchsucht. 
Es muss ja nicht unbedingt eine Rückrüstung sein, vielleicht möchte ich auch einfach ne größere SSD einbauen, bzw. eine defekte ersetzen 

Edit: habe hier etwas interessantes dazu gefunden
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1139434&p=13053046#post13053046
--> Anscheinend ist der Key fest im Bios verankert und wird gar nicht mehr benötigt?

Außerdem habe ich mit einem Tool den Key auch unter Win auslesen können.


----------



## Kreon (31. Dezember 2013)

Kurzes Statement zum Lenovo IdeaPad Flex 15 mit i5 4200U und NVidia 730M
Bis auf das Updateproblem mit Win 8.1 bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Notebook und würde es weiterempfehlen. Für Officeanwendungen sehr flott. Auch "The Swapper" auf Steam konnte es gut darstellen.

Einzig die Displayauflösung mit 1366*768 ist doch etwas "poplig" --> Grüße an Trinity und Herb. 
Hier würde ich AUSNAHMSWEISE mal noch dem Motto verfahren: lieber etwas zu klein als zu groß


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2014)

Dann mal viel Spaß  ich finde aber "zu klein" schlimmer als "zu groß" - zB ne Website oder ein Dokument einfach rauszoomen, damit "mehr" auf den Schirm passt, geht immer, aber die festgelegten  Menü-Punkte/Icons/Symbole größer machen, wenn sie nur 0,2cm groß sind auf dem Display, das geht eben nicht...


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Januar 2014)

> Ich hab bisher noch nie gehört, dass bei einem Notebook mit Windows KEIN  Code dabei ist. CD/DVD fehlt sehr oft, das wäre sogar ungewöhnlich,  wenn eine dabei wäre. Aber der Key? Hast Du überall genau geschaut? Vlt.  auch bei der Dokumentation oder so? Da würd ich ansonsten mal anrufen.



Bei unseren letzten drei bestellten Notebooks war auch kein Aufkleber mit Key mehr da. Scheint jetzt Standart zu sein. Man kann den Key aber aus der Systemsteuerung raus lesen, unter Systeminformationen


----------



## Kreon (2. Januar 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Bei unseren letzten drei bestellten Notebooks war auch kein Aufkleber mit Key mehr da. Scheint jetzt Standart zu sein. Man kann den Key aber aus der Systemsteuerung raus lesen, unter Systeminformationen


 
Wo genau? Ohne Tool ging das bei mir nicht.


----------

